
Ask HN: With an MBA (Operations) what can I major in to be a data scientist? - bhnmmhmd
I like programming and am interested in what I can do with Python and R.<p>What fields can I study in the university that best use these skills?<p>Given that I&#x27;m not a math major, so statistics is probably off the table. MIS (management information systems) seems interesting, but I&#x27;m not sure about that.<p>Any kind of help is kindly appreciated.
======
PaulHoule
Any kind of quantitative science or engineering.

